# Dx for History of positive ppd



## MsMaddy

Can anyone tell me what is a diagnosis for " History of positive PPD and History of thyroid nodule."" 

Thank you in advance!

MsMaddy


----------



## LOVE2CODE

madlen said:


> Can anyone tell me what is a diagnosis for " History of positive PPD and History of thyroid nodule.""
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> MsMaddy



V12.01-History of Positive PPD

V12.2-History of Thyroid Nodule


----------



## DClinard

*History of Positive PPD*

Not so sure that V12.01 is the best code for personal history of postive PPD. V12.01 is for personal history of tuberculosis. Just because a person has a positive PPD does not mean that have tuberculosis. Would 795.5 be more appropriate?


----------

